# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Norwegian Cruise Line (NCL)

## Espresso Venezia

*Η ΑΠΟΘΕΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΙΤΣ !!!*

Αφιέρωμα στο νεότευκτο υπερπολυτελές κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Norwegian Cruise Lines φιλοξενείται στις σελίδες του νέου τεύχους του Εφοπλιστή.

Το πλοίο κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη αποτελεί το ''άκρων άωτον'' του κιτς, της ψευτογκλαμουριάς, και του κραυγαλέου νεοπλουτισμού. Κυριολεκτικά *έφριξα* βλέποντας φώτο από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου, (στις κατά τα άλλα υπέροχες τεχνικά φώτο του αφιερώματος), χωρίς βέβαια να υστερεί σε κακογουστιά και η εξωτερική του εμφάνιση.  :Mad: 

Το πλοίο ξεκινάει επισήμως τις κρουαζιέρες του στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου. ...Μακριά από τον Πειραιά, και όπου θέλει ας πάει...  :Razz: 

Περισσότερα μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ,

http://www.efoplistis.gr/pdf/EF_1207_094-095.pdf

αλλά και φωτογραφίες από την ναυπήγηση του καθώς και στοιχεία για το πλοίο, εδώ,

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/norwegian_gem_2007.htm

----------


## xara

Συμφωνώ με τα γραφόμενά σου. Το καράβι απευθύνεται σε αμερικανούς, οι οποίοι δεν φημίζονται για το γούστο τους, οπότε εχει διακοσμηθεί αναλόγως...

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 030.jpg

Το ΝΟRWEGIAN JEWEL κατασκευής 2005 της Νorwegian cruise lines στο λιμάνι της Βενετίας στις 15/10/2007

----------


## kalypso

NORWEGIAN DAWN.jpg
κι εδώ το NORWEGIAN DAWN αδελφό πλοίο του NORWEGIAN JEWEL

----------


## kalypso

NORWEGIAN PEARL.jpg

μία φωτογραφία του Norwegian Pearl.

----------


## kalypso

NORWEGIAN GEM.jpg

το Norwegian Gem ακολουθεί τον πιλότο καθώς φτάνει στα Barbados.Μία ακόμα φώτο από τον φίλο μου Mac.

----------


## kalypso

norwegian spirit.jpg

το Norwegian Spirit στο ηλιοβασίλεμα στις 4/1/2008 στην νότιο Καραιβική.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια διαφήμιση της NCLαπό μια άλλη εποχή.

Από τα καράβια που είχε τότε τα τρία ταξιδεύουν σήμερα στην Ελλάδα: το Southward ως PERLA, το Starward ως ORIENT QUEEN, και το Sunward II ως CORAL.

ncl.jpg

----------


## kalypso

93_Norwegian_Sun_for_mudman.jpg

το Norwegian Sun στη νότιο Καραιβική

----------


## kalypso

fullsize.jpg

fullsize1.jpg

Norwegian Dawn
άποψις από την κάμερα της γέφυρας.Φαίνεται η πρύμνη του Norwegian Jewel από όπου και η πρώτη φωτογραφία από την κάμερα της γέφυρας.

----------


## kalypso

norwegianpearloctomber2006papenburg.jpg

photo by Andrea Depping

το Norwegian Pearl λίγο πριν βγεί από τα ναυπηγεία του Papenburg στην Γερμανία,τον Οκτώβριο του 2006.

----------


## kalypso

Η NCL Corp. ανακοίνωσε την περασμένη Δευτέρα ότι λόγω του μεγάλου ανταγωνισμού από κρουαζιερόπλοια με ξένη σημαία,θα αποσύρει και δεύτερο πλοίο από την Χαβάη τον Μάιο!Στην περιοχή θα μείνει μόνο ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο από τα τρία που είχε αρχικά.Η εταιρία θα περικόψει 50 από τις πλήρους απασχόλησης θέσεις εργασίας ή και περισσότερες από τις μισές στο γραφείο της Ηonolulu,από αυτές που ήδη υπάρχουν.Όπως δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος τις εταιρίας κ.Colin Veitch θα προσφερθούν ικανοποιητικά πακέτα και εκπαίδευση στους εργαζομένους.Όπως συνέχισε ο κ.Veitch,λόγω του αναταγωνισμού και της αύξησης της χωριτικότητας,η οποία αυξήθηκε κατά 500 τοις εκατό από το 2003 χρονιά πριν την είσοδο της εταιρίας στην περιοχή της Χαβάης,δεν πετυχαίνεται πληρότητα και στα 2 πλοία σε καλές τιμές.Πρώτο αποσύρθηκε το Pride of Hawaii που στάλθηκε στην Ευρώπη και σε λιγότερο από 1 χρόνο θα αποσυρθεί και το Pride of Aloha,το οποίο θα αλλάξει σημαία και θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στην Ασία από την μητρική εταιρία Star Cruises.Η εταιρία έχασε πάνω από 250 εκατομμύρια δολλάρια από το 2004 με αποτέλεσμα να οδηγηθούν οι επιχειρήσεις της Χαβάης σε "στραγγαλισμό".Οι τιμές έπεσαν από την στιγμή που η NCL έφερε στο στόλο της περιοχής το Pride of Hawaii το 2006 και περισσότερες εταιρίες με ξένες σημαίες άρχιζαν να έρχονται στην περιοχή από τις Δυτικές Ακτές.

Πηγή: NCL newsletter.

----------


## Apostolos

Norwegian Jade στην Σαντορίνη χθές για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα!
jade.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

Norwegian Dream: possible sale target
NORWEGIAN Cruise Line, the Miami operator that is currently undergoing a watershed transformation of sorts, appears close to consummating the sale of three of its cruiseships to smaller European brands, including the disposal of the two oldest ships in the NCL fleet. 

The ships involved are understood to be the 1999-built Pride of Aloha, which is being withdrawn from NCL’s ill-starred US-flag cruise operation in Hawaii, and the 1992-built pair of Norwegian Dream and Norwegian Majesty. 

Pullmantur Cruises is understood to be the purchaser involved in the Pride of Aloha transaction, at a rumoured price of $300m-$310m. The transaction was understood to be on subjects on Friday, with subjects expected to be lifted next week. 

Cyprus’ Louis Group is believed to be pursuing the acquisition of the other two ships, in what would be the largest deal in the history of the East Mediterranean’s largest cruise operator. A specialist broker familiar with the deal put the price agreed for the Norwegian Dream and Norwegian Majesty en bloc at $378m. 

NCL did not return calls made by _Lloyd’s List_ on Friday.

US sources suggested that Louis had yet to line up the finances required to bankroll such an ambitious expansion, but was in hot pursuit of investors and bankers. 

It is also believed that Louis’ interest in the pair, at a price seen in some quarters as “top-dollar”, caused a potential rival bid on the ships by International Shipping Partners/Clipper Cruises to die away. 

Louis has previously affirmed intentions to renew its 13-vessel fleet with newbuildings or younger tonnage, while negotiating the sale of some of the older vessels. 

For NCL, the putative deal comes when the company is seeking to rebound from heavy losses suffered in its US-flag operations. 

The company now markets its brand as possessing the “youngest fleet on the planet”. Simultaneously, private equity group Apollo Global Management has ploughed $1bn into the company for a 50% stake and a board majority. 

This investment is being seen among certain circles as a rich investor seeing the long-term upside in an “undervalued” operation. Apollo last week filed for an initial public offering of up to $417.5m in New York, with the prospectus detailing a philosophy of “contrarian” and “distress-sale” investments. 

NCL’s Hawaii operation took root in 2003 through a special Congressional dispensation and started business with three ships, the Pride of Hawaii, Pride of Aloha and Pride of America. However, cost and, allegedly, competition caused the operation to haemorrhage cash, and it is now down to one ship. 

NCL announced a year ago that it would withdraw the Pride of Hawaii from Hawaii, citing competition from foreign-flag ships. Last month, just days after actually removing the Pride of Hawaii, NCL disclosed plans to remove the Pride of Aloha from the islands in May. 

NCL also announced significant redundancies in its Miami head office in March, as a direct result of the Hawaii debacle. 

Colin Veitch, NCL chief executive, insisted to _Lloyd’s List_ in Miami in March that the decision to pare the Hawaii business back to one ship had brought the entire operation back to viable scale, and, “for now”, the Pride of America would constitute a profitable one-ship profit centre in Hawaii. 

NCL has decided not to invest in new ships through to 2010, when a pair of newbuildings in its ambitious F3 class would hit the water, Mr Veitch revealed. The Pride of Hawaii&cedil; renamed the Norwegian Jade, and the Pride of Aloha were to be moved to NCL’s European and international itineraries to serve as de facto fleet expansion in the meantime. 

F3 is the project name for the new class under construction at Aker Yards France, the Chantiers de l’Atlantique shipyard in Saint-Nazaire. Designed to propel NCL into the “mega-class” league of its bigger rivals Carnival and Royal Caribbean, the F3 class will surpass NCL’s Jewel class as its largest vessels by over 50,000 gt.

Πηγή: Lloyd's List 14-4-2008

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Norvegian Jade σημερα, επισης στο λιμανι του Πειραια, *΄΄Αφιερομενο σε ολο το Forum΄΄* :Wink: 
NORVEGIAN JADE [1].JPG
NORVEGIAN JADE [2].JPG
NORVEGIAN JADE [3].JPG

----------


## kalypso

ένα τραγικό γεγονός σημειώθηκε την περασμένη Κυριακή όταν μία γυναίκα έπεσε από το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Νorwegian Dawn κατά την διάρκεια της νύχτας!Οι πρώτες αναφορές έλεγαν για μία οργανωμένη ενέργεια αλλά όπως αργότερα είπε η εταιρία NCL,και σύμφωνα με το βίντεο επιτήρησης όλα δείχνουν πως η γυναίκα βρισκόταν μόνη της κατά την διάρκεια του γεγονότος.Το FBI ανέλαβε την υπόθεση και εξετάζει τα σχετικά βίντεο και τις καταθέσεις των επιβατών.Σύμφωνα με τις πρόωρες εκθέσεις,η γυναίκα που καταγόταν από το Νιού Τζέρσευ,βρισκόταν μόνη στο μπαλκόνι της καμπίνας της και κατά το συμβάν προσπαθούσε να αναρριχηθεί από το ένα μπαλκόνι στο άλλο....


NCL news

----------


## mastrokostas

Μέσα στο 2010 η εταιρία θα παραλάβει τον νέο της πλοίο το Norwegian Epic .Κατά την γνώμη μου ένα από τα ποιο άσχημα βαπόρια που κυκλοφορούν , όσον αφορά την εξωτερική του εμφάνιση !Με μια άσχημη υπερκατασκευή πάνω από την γέφυρα που μόνο για περιστέρια θα έκανε ! 
norwegian-epic-docked.jpg
Πηγη :http://www.cruisecritic.com

----------


## despo

Ουτως η' αλλως πολύ δύσκολα να βρείς κρουαζιερόπλοια την σήμερον εποχή που μπορείς ακόμα και να τα βλέπεις (φυσικά ουτε συζήτηση για φωτογράφηση).

----------


## SOLSTICE

Νομίζω ότι το Epic είναι η κιτς αντιγραφή του M/S Balmoral. Ευτυχώς, δρομολογήθηκε στην Καραϊβική.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Έτοιμο πλέον το Norwegian Epic κι όσο άσχημο φαινότανε στα σχέδια, άλλο τόσο είναι στην πραγματικότητα! Η πλώρια υπερκατασκευή έχει σκούρα χρώματα για να μη "χτυπάει" στο μάτι, αλλά δε γίνεται! Η πρύμνη είναι ότι πιο άσχημο έχει κατασκευαστεί ποτέ! Γενικά το εξωτερικό του πλοίου είναι χάλια!
Το εσωτερικό έχει σχεδιαστεί έτσι ώστε να θυμίζει σκανδιναβικές χώρες και σαφέστατα είναι πιο όμορφο (ειδικά το ice bar) αλλά αδικείται από το "περιτύλιγμα". 
Στο Rotterdam, το πλοίο παρουσίασε προβλήμα (ίσως από τις κριτικές που έχει λάβει).
Όσον αφορά το πρόγραμμά του, αυτές τις μέρες αναχωρεί για την Καραϊβική και του χρόνου θα επιστρέψει στη Μεσόγειο, αλλά δε θα περάσει από εμάς.

----------


## mike_rodos

Επειδή εμείς δύσκολα θα το δούμε στα νερά μας... Ας το δούμε από την *gallery του marinetraffic.* Φίλε SOLSTICE αν το ice bar είναι όπως δείχνουν μερικά σχέδια στο διαδύκτιο, όντως είναι το καλύτερο σημείο του πλοίου. Η υπερκατασκευή πάνω από την γέφυρα θυμίζει αυθαίρετο... :mrgreen:

----------


## SOLSTICE

Και σαν αυθαίρετο, πρέπει να καταδεφαστεί.:mrgreen: Για να μη πω, ουτέ καν έπρεπε να είχε χτιστεί! Στη θέση της NCL θα έκανα αρκετές αλλαγές. Κι όχι μόνο εγώ. Σε κανένα site δεν έχω διαβάσει κάποιο θετικό σχόλιο!
Ας το δούμε, λοιπόν, εσωτερικά σε μιά 5λεπτη παρουσίαση.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Και μια διαφήμιση της NCLαπό μια άλλη εποχή.
> 
> Από τα καράβια που είχε τότε τα τρία ταξιδεύουν σήμερα στην Ελλάδα: το Southward ως PERLA, το Starward ως ORIENT QUEEN, και το Sunward II ως CORAL.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2197


Thought it would be interesting to include this postcard of Norwegian Caribbean Lines here as am not sure if it has appeared before in this thread.

Only earlier on this year 3 out of these 4 pioneer cruise ships were owned and operated by Louis and even now they are all still afloat and still in business which is a testament and credit to their builders!

Henry.

scan0003.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Eτος 2011.
Tα 3 στα 4 ανηκουν/ανηκαν στη LOUIS .......

----------


## SOLSTICE

Μπορεί για φέτος η NCL να έχει στην περιοχή μας μόνο του το Jade, αλλά του χρόνου μας στέλνει το ομορφότερο της πλοίο, το SPIRIT:-D:-D!!!! Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα θα εγκατασταθεί στη Βαρκελώνη τον Απρίλιο του '12!! Τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής στο πρόγραμμα δεν αναφέρει επιστροφή στην Αμερική (και μακάρι να μη ξαναφύγει ποτέ! Ας πάρουν το Jade).

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Eπιστροφή της εταιρείας στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου για το χειμώνα 2012-2013.....με το NORWEGIAN JADE....ήδη η πρώτη προσέγγιση εχθές 09.12.2012

----------


## mastrokostas

Πολύ κοντά στην αγορά της Prestige Cruises International είναι η Norwegian Cruise Line σε μια τιμή που πλησιάζει τα  $ 3,000,000,000 ! O στολος της αποτελιτε από τα :
M/V Regatta
M/V Nautica  
M/V Insignia 
M/V Marina 
M/V Riviera !

----------


## Giannis G.

Η Prestige διαχειρίζεται την Oceania και την Regent Seven Seas Cruises, οπότε στον στόλο της Prestige υπάρχουν και τα Seven Seas Mariner, Seven Seas Voyager και Seven Seas Navigator.
Επίσης η Apollo, μέτοχος της Prestige εχει ενα 20% ήδη στην NCL

----------


## gioros

Σημερα στο λιμανι της Κερκυρας foto3 033.jpgfoto3 034.jpgfoto3 036.jpg

----------

